# R35 uprated anti roll bars



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm after a set of front and rear uprated anti roll bars to fit my 59 plate gtr anything considered.
cheers


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a complete set removed from a 2015 NISMO, come with bushes. £200 for the pair.


----------



## daz8476 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Dave sorry for the late reply ive been away . what is the size difference between the nismo arb and the standard ones.

Im only in Morpeth Northumberland so could collect if the nismo one is larger. 

regards

Darren


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

daz8476 said:


> Hi Dave sorry for the late reply ive been away . what is the size difference between the nismo arb and the standard ones.
> 
> Im only in Morpeth Northumberland so could collect if the nismo one is larger.
> 
> ...


Hi Darren, TBH I have no idea what the wall thickness is? These ARB only came on the 2015 NISMO and are not available through the dealer network. So, if you dont own a NISMO then you cant order these from NISMO. They have a unique part number which seperates them from the Std OEM items.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

are these still for sale ?


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

nick the tubman said:


> are these still for sale ?


I have an uprated rear ARB


----------

